# 2.11.605.19 now official



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

If anyone cares. It's no longer a leak.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/05/09/htc-thunderbolt-update-2-11-605-19-approved-and-ready-is-not-ice-cream-sandwich/#disqus_thread


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

This means the new skyraider Zeus will be done soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sure I take a bone. Its been long awaited the "new 2.11.605.19" wow.......another teaser by Verizon. This could be it folks. this could be the only update we'll ever see for the TB. I really hope not but whats with all this waiting and releasing something that was released about a month ago?


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> This means the new skyraider Zeus will be done soon.


I hope you're right....


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's what people said the dev was waiting to see if an update came out. So he didn't have to redo it a second time. He could finish it and be done with gb.

As far as ics goes. If we don't get it. Then its been a hell of a run and this phone can go down as one of the greats to be fully rooted and no shortage of roms, kernels, and themes. I will get ics either on this phone or my new phone when I upgrade.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

They should have just focused on ics instead of this


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You spend the time and the money on something like this and not release it. That's like throwing money away. They could have released this update to let us know even though the phone is dated . They are still working on it.

I remember we had to get a few updates on this phone to get it ready for gingerbread. So how do you know it isn't the same for ics. Everything takes time just let them do their job. Here I thought devs had it rough on this board lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoctorZaius68 (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone checked to see if there are any changes between the leak and the official release?


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

DoctorZaius68 said:


> Has anyone checked to see if there are any changes between the leak and the official release?


The version number would have changed if there were any differences. (it has not changed)


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Bombs away!

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/05/10/htc-thunderbolt-update-2-11-605-19-now-rolling-out-to-users/

Really do hope this leads to a SkyRaider update.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> This means the new skyraider Zeus will be done soon.


 Just like there was an update following 605.9, right ?


----------



## amaury48 (Jul 15, 2011)

If there's no difference between the leak and this release, why did it take so long to get out ???


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

They set aside "x" amount of days for testing and stick to it.


----------

